# Art Deco Frame from leftovers....



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Several years ago, I think it was "Wood" magazine ran an article on how to make an Art Deco picture frame. Since then, I've made several of these and they have always been well received not to mention requested. 
I don't know that I've ever made two exactly alike. Which is one of the attractions to this project. You can pretty much do whatever floats your boat. Size of the frame, size of the pieces, assortment of woods or a single wood. I did one in quilted maple veneer over walnut, which turned out pretty darn sweet.
Anyways,,, I was rooting thru my stash's and came across an old box of assorted veneers and thought I'd put some of em to use. This frame is made up of 10 or so assorted veneers over walnut, maple and cherry leftovers that were taking up space. 
The blue press you see in one of the pictures was found in a garage. Got it for just helping someone move some furniture across town.  Construction is relatively straight forward but can be a bit time consuming, depending on how small you want to make the pieces and how big the frame will be. Finish is Sam Maloofs poly blend. All that is left is a couple coats of wax ....


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

I see why they are requested Bill. Neat idea and it reinforces my saying that there is no such thing as scraps.


----------



## old55 (Aug 11, 2013)

They look good Bill.


----------



## jw2170 (Jan 24, 2008)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I see why they are requested Bill. Neat idea and it reinforces my saying that there is no such thing as scraps.


+1, Bill


----------



## Semipro (Mar 22, 2013)

Nice work Bill


----------



## Carpenter12 (Sep 19, 2013)

Very nice idea of putting the scrap into good use. I will use the idea, for sure.

Obaid


----------



## DesertRatTom (Jul 3, 2012)

Wow, that is nice and very original. I just received a Sommerfeld bit set in a box that was made of scrap 3/4 inch hardwood scrap, about 1.5 inches wide, glued up into a solid block about 3 inchs on a side. The top layers were hollowed out for the bits, with holes drilled in the bottom to hold the shanks, hinged together and finished to a T. Scraps? I don't have any stinkin' scrap, just projects yet to be imagined.


----------



## chessnut2 (Sep 15, 2011)

Great idea, Bill. And very nicely done. Unfortunately, I must now delete this page before my wife sees it. Jim


----------



## bosswood (Oct 1, 2014)

Very Nicely done! Thumbs up!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Cherryville Chuck said:


> I see why they are requested Bill. Neat idea and it reinforces my saying that there is no such thing as scraps.



Thanks Charles... 

I keep a large plastic container next to the tablesaw, the kind with rope handles..I use it to just toss the 'scraps' into. Last Friday night, we had the grandkids over for a camp fire and mountain pies/smoors. I brought up the plastic container and began tossing the wood into the fire. Before I knew it, we had, 1 treasure map, 1 compass, 1 creeper killer and numerous parts to various buildings and at least 3 puzzles...*L* as you say, there is no such thing as scraps....


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Ross, James, John.. thanks guys...

the photo shoot is admittedly pretty lame, but the frame is really pretty cool in person..She who makes the rules already has it spoken for...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

DesertRatTom said:


> Scraps? I don't have any stinkin' scrap, just projects yet to be imagined.



+ 1

thanks Tom...


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

chessnut2 said:


> Great idea, Bill. And very nicely done. Unfortunately, I must now delete this page before my wife sees it. Jim



*LOL*.. thanks Jim... 

I know the feeling all to well!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

bosswood said:


> Very Nicely done! Thumbs up!


Thank you good sir!!


----------



## TwoSkies57 (Feb 23, 2009)

Just a thought here.. 

This is a great beginners project or one that you'd enjoy doing with the kids or grandkids..


----------



## bosox (Jun 12, 2012)

Simply stunning. I like the combination of wood and finish used. Well done.


----------



## KomputerMan (Mar 3, 2014)

Luv the clamp where did you get that???

I just made my first picture frame a few weeks ago too. I'll have to try your technique out too.


----------

